# Pentatonic scale question



## rkwlau (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,

I'm starting to try to learn scales. So i've opted to learn the pentatonic scale.
So i'm confused about this Position two:










How would i go about playing this?
Also, does anyone know of any books where even an idiot can learn from, for scales?

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

qefaweqrgvegqwetrg


----------



## rkwlau (Aug 20, 2008)

i think i understand more now. thanks.
Is it necessary to know every note on the fretboard? or will it suffice to just know the root notes?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

rkwlau said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm starting to try to learn scales. So i've opted to learn the pentatonic scale.
> So i'm confused about this Position two:
> ...


This is the major pentatonic scale. You can learn about scales in many books and on-line lessons. A lot of music stores have pocket book type chord and scale finders. Your likely familiar with the minor pentatonic scale also sometimes called the "blues scale". It's not exactly the blues scale, but that doesn't matter right now. As you get more familiar, you'll see how they work together. Here's this scale plotted across the fret board with roots shown. Enjoy :smile:

http://www.buildthemusic.com/content/tools/online/scale_gen/image.jpeg

Shawn


----------



## rkwlau (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks for the reply shawn.
I think that scale generator will help me learn this.
Thanks,
Roger


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

here are the minor pentatonic and blues scale in pdf :smile:

- Pentatonic & Blues Scale Positions in Emi

http://www.pbguitarstudio.com/GuitarLessonPDF.html


----------



## rkwlau (Aug 20, 2008)

cool site, Thanks!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> ...if you're playing in G.
> 
> It's a minor pentatonic scale if you're playing in E.


Well, it's the major pentatonic in ANY key if the root is understood to be the first red dot on the low E, the 2nd red dot on the D and the first red dot on the high E. It can also be thought of as the second position minor pentatonic box or position, but I don't find that a very useful way to teach people a WHOLE scale. Your right about the relationship in the context you put it in, but this pattern without knowing what frets it is asigned to would normally be seen/viewed as the first position major pentatonic.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> Well, he said it was second position, so I'm reading those notes as G, A, B, D, E, which is G Major Pentatonic or E Minor Pentatonic.
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that scales consist of relationships between notes. You can't say unequivocally what scale it is without knowing the root note. That's an extremely important point that, personally, I think should be learned right away. Too many people just think of scales as shapes, or think of the root note as whichever part of the shape is lowest on the 6th string.



This sounds like we've got a bad case of semantics here. If a pattern is presnted to me as this one was with no indication of what frets it's plotted over, then I (and many other players) assume the first note on the low E string indicates the root fret. In this case the pattern is a Major pentatonic scale. The second position of the A minor pentatonic would read just like this if we assumed that the first red dot on the low E was at the 8th fret (C). This would be true in any other key provided we're aware of what we're looking at I think we're saying the same thing. And yes, it's been a long time since I've thought about any of this stuff.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> He did say which frets it was plotted over, though. Or, at least, when he said it was second position, I read that as the lowest notes being on the second fret. Which means those notes are G, A, B, D, E. So, what scale do those notes comprise? Depends on the root.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm working from the notion of a _barred_ root fret. This is fairly standard, although not the only *right* way to go about it. This is the way I learned scales. Unfortunately, for the sake of simplicity the pentatonic is often taught as a series of boxes/positions, 1st, 2nd and so on. As you said I relate to the root/root fret and see the scale "light up' from that reference point. But to be fair not everyone gets this right away or learns this way. When I first started, the relative major was often explained as the same pattern four frets lower than the root fret of the minor. This is true, but I didn't see a clear distinction until I began to work through both major and minor patterns from the same root note.

here's an example of these "boxes" for all 5 positions acroos the neck;

http://www.learn-guitar-online.com/images/PS Lesson 10 Ex 1.jpg

I prefer to teach scales both up and down the neck, as well as vertically. I can almost guarantee holes in one's melodic playing if the "boxed" approach is used exclusively.

Shawn :food-smiley-004:


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## rkwlau (Aug 20, 2008)

I think i get this concept now, Thanks!
And to clarify, the image is of position 2 of the minor pentatonic scale in the key of E. 

I guess the only problem i'm having now is knowing which note is which on the fretboard.
Anyone have any tips on how to tackle this?


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

or plug into a tuner


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

One way many teach is to say the notes as you pick them. As you go, you'll begin to have those little light bulb moments, where you start to recognize patterns and, then know what the notes are.

Here's a trainer that helps you learn the fretboard:

http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Games/Educational_Games/Advanced_FretPro_Guitar_Fretboard_Chords___Scales_Trainer_.html


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Tried out the fretboard trainer. The graphics are so out of line I can't get anything right on it. I guess it works on paper and is a good concept, but the execution leaves a lot to be desired.

I found this to be better
http://www.musictheory.net/trainers/html/id81_en.html


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I have something called Fretboard Flashcards and they're great! It's like a little deck of cards that I would get my DH to question me on. I'm in severe need of a brush up, but they work great if you put a little time into it.


----------

